# car tire suggestions



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Its time for new tires on both cars. I knew they were both getting to the point that they were needing replacing, but after driving around today I decided they need them asap. Any suggestions for a good all season tire? Something that is going to be good on the ice and snow. Theres so many different ones out there now that is almost impossible to choose.

Matt


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have always had firestone tire and have always been impressed by them. Though I get a great deals on them so thats why I use them.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I am on my second set of BF Goodrich traction TA's. Have been very happy with them on a Grand Prix. First set gave me 59,000 miles before replacing. excelent in the rain and no problems on snow/ice.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone else? I'm looking at some goodyear assurance comofortread's and general altimax hp and rt's. Both look to be decent tires, but am wondering what kind of experience people in nd have had with them or other tires.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Nokia makes the best winter tire. I had a set that I traded between winter bombers i'd run each year. They lasted at least 4 winters I was running vw rabbits front wheel drive and they would go any where I live in the Catskill mnts. of upstate NY and trust me we get bad driving conditions you will be amazed. I now got an old sunbird for this year and will be putting a set on that. I love them


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not really looking for a dedicated winter tire. Just an all season tire that will be decent on the ice and snow.


----------



## walt501 (Apr 9, 2008)

Go to tirerack.com - put in your tire size, then look at the overview for each tire which contains actual user evaluations. That should point you in the right direction.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have been running Michelins for the last 5 sets. They are the best tires on the market and I can get 100k miles out of a set. Great ride too. Got mine at Sams Wholesale.


----------



## anaclet (Mar 12, 2011)

The ideal rotation pattern is something called cross rotation, wherein you move your right front tire to your left rear and vice versa. This cross rotation provides maximum protection against wear and tear and asymmetries. Finally, rear- and front-wheel-drive tires tend to suffer more asymmetries than four-wheel-drive tires do.

wheel and tire package


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

From what I understand cross rotation can't be done with all tires. Some have a directional tread that can only run one direction. Cross rotating them would cause them to run the tread the wrong way unless it is remounted.


----------



## mymanimal (Feb 1, 2009)

dakotashooter2 said:


> From what I understand cross rotation can't be done with all tires. Some have a directional tread that can only run one direction. Cross rotating them would cause them to run the tread the wrong way unless it is remounted.


YEP! :beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I bought my car 18 months ago with Insignia 200SE's on it. They had about 7/32 tread on them. 35K miles later, I had to put in struts. I decided to not wait until next fall to put tires on and put them on too.

Went back to the Insignia 200SE's again. Nice, quiet, good mileage, great performance in snow and rain. Can't argue with them.

Consider getting your whole suspension looked into before you do tires. At the least, get an alignment done at the same time.

These stupid things aren't cheap anymore.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Uniroyal TigerPaws are a great all season tire


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Had good results with Michelins LTX and also with BFG Traction TA the Khumo Esta was a good handling smooth ride tire


----------

